# Jig fisherman, I need your opinions



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

bumblebee homie!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Optimax those look awesome!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

those are sweet!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Optimax those look sweet. If you don't get steel with them they would work on gills.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments fellow sportsman. I'm still looking for advise on these jigs; too gaudy/sparse, wraps too thick, tail too long/short, no tail, etc. 

Thanks for all the help with this. I plan to have a web site set up soon.


45, these my be a touch big for gills, at least the ones I normally catch!


----------



## AutumnAssassin (Jan 12, 2013)

optimax115 said:


> Here's a few more.


Perfect. Haha. Them chromers love bumblebees. Great job. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fshrgrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you use any bait on the jigs? I have only used spawn. I think I need to learn more about the jig idea. It seems like it would be easier and less messy.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Fshrgrl, I tip my jigs with wax worms, wigglers or spawn. Water temp has a lot to do with what I choose. Bugs below 38°, bugs or spawn 38°-40° and 40°+ spawn. You'll get a lot of opinions on this, but that works for me.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

the only tip that i have is to make body goes about a 1/4 inch behing the hook. it gives more action to the jig. give the fish a reason to bite the jig rather than the wax worms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Body 1/4 inch passed hook bend. I'll give that a look. Thanks.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

it can be farther i like my jigs to have alot of action to them. a 1/4 inch is good for those short biters. try some different body styles. a good action jig that i tie is to take your marabou and ti it at the tips at the back o the hook parlelle to the point and pamer it all the way up and tie it off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Salmonsteel97, I've always thought extending too far past the bend would result in a profile much too long or large. I like the thought of more movement to the jig though. Thanks for the ideas.

More... These are my interpretations of some colors stated in earlier posts.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

i like the colors your doing im boring and stick with two colors.lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I prefer the smaller profile. When I catch fish on jigs its in cold water. 36 and under. My buddy pours these and their by far the strongest I've seen in this style jig. One of my spots black is a consistent producer. Another spot to the south of that black and pink was hot for last year. Some days chartreuse is it. Black combos seem to catch alot for me. Blk/pink,blk/orange,blk/chrt.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## misteelheader (Mar 4, 2006)

I tie all my jigs with rabbit, from my experience maribou looks better out of the water but rabbit looks better in the water. This time of year i have better luck on natural rabbit or black, i think because they look more natural. I specifically remember one day we werent catching much until we finally landed one that had black stone flies crawling all over in its mouth. Switched to to a black jig and proceeded to hook 15 more after that. Some days color is the difference between catching a couple and catching a lot.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Some of you guys worry way too much about catching fish or what others are doing. Numbers are for dorks. They mean absolutely nothing. The guys who bounce around and hit fish everywhere they go, are the guys you want to learn from. Anyone can sit on the Grand, Mo, or Big Man and pull 10-15+ fish, especially from a boat. Fishing is as hard or as simple as you wish. Sorry to derail your post.


----------



## misteelheader (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with ausable which is why i no longer fish those systems or fish bait. Nothing against bait just not into that style anymore, one could argue that fishing bait is only about numbers. Everybody enjoys something different and if numbers are what make them happy then more power to them.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bait is all about numbers? I think them super number days come from the flossing crowd. Sorry to jump on the derailment. 

You got some nice looking jigs man. Nothing wrong with asking what others use and looking for ideas, i do it all the time and try to critique everything i make. For one, its fun to do. Secondly, you might come up with a good mix and something new. I also agree that rabbit fur is the way to go.


----------



## misteelheader (Mar 4, 2006)

i think you missed my point. Fishing bait is most often the most effective legal and ethical way to catch numbers (flossing is niether legal or ethical). I was merely defending the person that started the thread when he was told not to worry about how to be more successful.


----------

